# The Q-Safe By: Blinded Hunting



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Q-Safe
By www.Blindedhunting.com 



One thing I have noticed on the few occasions I have used a climber is when going up or down is the problem of the security rope that will snag or get caught on bark as well as hardly ever stay in place by falling down, this will not be an issue any longer for me or any of you who do use a climber.
Thanks to a company called Blinded Hunting, they have come up with a great solution to this problem making climbing a tree much safer and much less irritating. It is called the Q-Safe.
The company takes pride in creating high quality, American made products that assist, enhance and ease the hunting experience. They have drawn from many years of hunting experience and it shows in their new product the Q-Safe. It works by snapping securely to the tree with a spring-loaded nylon strap and stays there on its own without it falling, this allows the hunter a safe and hands free climb or descent. Q-Safe will adjust to any tree diameter by utilizing the loops provided on its side. 
So, if you are looking to replace or look at an alternative to your current tree rope visit Blinded Hunting at the url at the top of the page and also look at their other great product that assist the tree stand hunter.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

Absolutely the best thing that has happened to hunting with climber in years!


----------

